# BSD operating driver/display/bridge level on laptop



## z-- (Nov 16, 2012)

"Network gateway surfer" data sorter / keeper
Math visualisations, (for instance)I 
 was wondering how this'd work, specifically
up to flash implimentations on network.'''no x windows graphics/like imagewrite composition,

Any Howto\recommendation appreciated


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi z--

If I understand correctly you want help on setting up browser based view of your network state to be viewed on your laptop?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2012)

z--, we don't understand what you are asking.  Please ask again, describing the situation fully.


----------



## z-- (Nov 18, 2012)

just trying to run bsd without x, but be able to view a jpg or w/e

as a  minute prograomt


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 18, 2012)

Several years ago, there was a VGA library that a small number of programs could use to display graphics without X.  It was very limited and not very solid.  X is much better.  If your Dell does not have a supported graphics adapter, consider running the native operating system as a VM host and FreeBSD as a VM guest.


----------



## z-- (Nov 18, 2012)

want to write a compiler

to write grapheme firstly

interacting with display without x

j/a a project or w/e

Maybe I should use the linux kernel

but I want something complete

u don't think I can git drivers ?

asking about operating display function at like bridge/kernel level or w/e

any references to display operation;-- obviously retaining keyboard module/protocols or w/e


I'm sorry--, I am unfamiliar with the BSd operating systeem. Thanks,.

Specifically  a manual to the kernel-display

I want to write a compiler for the kernel & display

but nothing else.


----------



## bbzz (Nov 18, 2012)

After reading trough all that I have an incredible urge to just say,
w/e.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 18, 2012)

[ merged 14 posts back into 3; merged 2 threads into 1 ]

Knock it off with the one-liner posts, z--. And write proper sentences instead of instant messaging abbreviations. Read your sign-up email and/or PM.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 19, 2012)

maybe view it with aalib or caca through mplayer on the console. Hit up google and search for term "framebuffer" if you need actual pixels over ascii generated jpg.


----------

